# cant find a good dealership...



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

So I went to go look at an 11' reg. cab f-350 with the new powerstroke last night. I asked for the keys to take a look and didn't even take it for a drive. We went inside to talk about trading my 02' powerstroke 7.3 in towards the new one and thats where the bull started... He comes back and shoots me a rediculously low number for my truck (an 02' f-350 7.3 with 52,000 miles). He tells me they will take my truck for $4000 dollars and nothing more... I told him i will sell it on my own and make a lot more than that, we then moved on to talking about where i would like my monthly payments to be. I tell him I would like to get into the truck at the end of the winter and he feeds me the other line that the price will go up then because all the truck rebates will be gone and blah blah YOU HAVE TO BUY NOW!... So I finally said, "well I feel kind of stupid sitting here negotiating with you over a truck that I haven't even drove yet and I dont even know if i like.. can I take it for a ride?" response "well we can run your credit and once things start to get finalized you can take it for a ride... Its an expensive truck ya know?" I kindly said thank you for your time and walked away... They expect me to finalize a deal on a $44k truck without even driving it they are insane.. I feel like I get judged because I am young, but I will wait for the day the salesmen actually treats me with some respect and works with me before I buy it... their loss really, he couldve sold me a truck easy but they just assume I have no money haha.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That BS

our dealer gave $4500 for our rot rusty high mile 01 F250 V10

We got 11 F250 crewcab long bed with heavy GVWR 4wd diesel for $40K


Find another dealer or out of State they cheaper.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Milwaukee;1183665 said:


> That BS
> 
> our dealer gave $4500 for our rot rusty high mile 01 F250 V10
> 
> ...


I am starting to think about it.. Thats a great price considering the one i looked at was a reg cab with absolutely no bells or whistles and they wanted almost $45k... these salesmen are all scum bags


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

When you look at sticker price make sure you subract about 5 to 6000 dollars. Thats closer to the actual price. Negotiate from invoice, not sticker. Also get your deal made, then talk trade in. You truck should bring in 7000 at least to a dealer. You could sell it for close to 10 or more. My brother got 13k for his 02 F350 7.3 Ext cab with an X Blade on it and 120 k miles. Yours sounds like a gem.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

If you were to come to IL just south of chicago I would tell you to go to river oaks ford and see Greg, Steve, or John great family friends and good people to do business with


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey whats the story with you '02? What cab does it have? If its a crew cab I'm interested in it. I'll give you $4001 for it, $4050 if you deliver it to my door with a full tank of fuel.

Seriously, time to find a new dealer. I have had many dealers do that to me too, I'm 22 so I think thats the reason. I bought a fully loaded King Ranch when I was 20. I think I kind of took my dealer by surprise that I was serious and had the cash. Once you find a good dealer, you'll know it. Good luck with your search.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

kinda far but family ford in watertown ct is really good.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I had the same problems when buying not only my first truck but my second one. I even got told to come back with my parents on one occasion, idc how bad I wanted that truck f*ck them. I went to another place with every intention of buying a '02 7.3 and they wouldnt let me take it for a test drive besides their little 2 mile "test drive route" (funny thing is I was there with my parents when they were car shopping and my parents got to take a test drive all over the damn town).. No way am I dropping 16k off of a 2 mile drive where the speed limit didnt get past 40mph..

I then found a dealer who (unbeknownst to me at the time) was good friends with an aunt/uncle of mine. I have since bought both of my trucks from and will go back there for every truck I ever buy. There are very few places out there that I wouldn't mind paying a little more to support a quality business as most timesI would rather have that extra $ in my pocket but this dealer is surely one of those places.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats crazy...I'm 19, but when I ws looking for my new 2011 they let me take a 60k King Ranch for a test drive no questions asked on a Friday at 5 pm


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

aperfcrcle;1183625 said:


> So I went to go look at an 11' reg. cab f-350 with the new powerstroke last night. I asked for the keys to take a look and didn't even take it for a drive. We went inside to talk about trading my 02' powerstroke 7.3 in towards the new one and thats where the bull started... He comes back and shoots me a rediculously low number for my truck (an 02' f-350 7.3 with 52,000 miles). He tells me they will take my truck for $4000 dollars and nothing more... I told him i will sell it on my own and make a lot more than that, we then moved on to talking about where i would like my monthly payments to be. I tell him I would like to get into the truck at the end of the winter and he feeds me the other line that the price will go up then because all the truck rebates will be gone and blah blah YOU HAVE TO BUY NOW!... So I finally said, "well I feel kind of stupid sitting here negotiating with you over a truck that I haven't even drove yet and I dont even know if i like.. can I take it for a ride?" response "well we can run your credit and once things start to get finalized you can take it for a ride... Its an expensive truck ya know?" I kindly said thank you for your time and walked away... They expect me to finalize a deal on a $44k truck without even driving it they are insane.. I feel like I get judged because I am young, but I will wait for the day the salesmen actually treats me with some respect and works with me before I buy it... their loss really, he couldve sold me a truck easy but they just assume I have no money haha.


Not sure how many Ford dealers are in your area but if there is another I would try them.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would also try to sell your truck privately


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Find another dealer... Also on a clean truck you almost always get screwed when you do a tradein. Post some pics up here, there are guys here (including me) that would give you a lot more. I bought my first new truck at 17, and I went to a TON of dealers before I found one that would treat me worth a damn. Found a great one and bought 5 new superdutys and a mustang from them in the past 7 years but the just got bought out and it all went down hill. Time to find another dealer lol.
Robert


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Try Riverhead Ford very good sales people bought mine there


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate to say it but being young sucks! It hppened to me when I went to buy my first few wheelers, first brand new truck, and my house. Be patient you will find a dealership who will treat you right. I know it is petty but nothing will stop you from taking your new truck over to the first dealership and chatting with the salesman, he wasted a little of your time.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for all the positive responses guys. The salesmen called me today and asked me to come down to run my credit so we could take it for a ride. I told him (just to piss him off) that i already drove one at another dealership and have a deposit on it. He had no words and hung up.

I think i am def. going to go the private route to sell my truck, I just want to make sure everything is squared before i act.. I am very meticulous and run numbers millions of times haha anal if you will.. I guess its a good thing but whatever.. I know my truck is worth more that 5K. She is in pristine condition and runs like a champ.. heres a pic of her.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, worth way more than $4,000. If it was a crew cab, I'd be all over it.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1184743 said:


> Yeah, worth way more than $4,000. If it was a crew cab, I'd be all over it.


thanks man, I have been thinkin about a crew cab to... not sure yet, I like my regs.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I love my regular cabs but I need a crew cab to haul my race "team" around in. They are tired of driving their own cars to a race where they don't get paid. I love my friends hahaha. I would say your truck is worth ATLEAST $12,500 if you wanted to sell it quick. Maybe other people will disagree, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Any reason your getting rid of it? I would hold on to it till the 6.7 get some more miles under its belt.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Stik208;1185253 said:


> Any reason your getting rid of it? I would hold on to it till the 6.7 get some more miles under its belt.


I would like to go newer, i love the way the new ones look and i would like to have alittle more power. the 7.3 is great dont get me wrong, just alittle sluggish compared to the cummins and duramaxes i have driven.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I would agree with what was said above. I would wait until the 6.7 starts getting some miles on them. The other thing is if you have time and don't need the truck right away. I would wait until the end of the year. I just purchased a new 2010 in August, during my dealers end of the year sales event and got a little over 10 g's off. Just figured I would let you know. I probably wont buy another new truck, until the dealer has there sales event again. Also im only 19 as well :waving:.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Im interested in the 02.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have a dealer for you in Greenfield MA if you want to travel for a deal.

[email protected]

drop Ken a line, tell him i sent ya. he will take care of you.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

You have a nice truck, just barely broken in. It should be worth $10,000 to $12,000 for a trade in I would think. Around my area, a truck like yours is going for that and more, with 100,000 miles, not 50,000 like you have. I would suggest a supercab model, gives you a little more room inside. You can go on Ford.com and check the dealer locator for other dealers and their stock. You may even want to check a little further out of the city. If you wait for the Spring time, prices will go up for the Summer season, but rebates will be there. I would expect there will be a $6,000 to $8,000 discount then. Everyone will be trying to get the F150 then too, which should make it harder to sell the Super Duties. That might bring and even bigger discount. Right now, most of the Super Duties in my area have an $8,000 to $12,000 discount on them. Same amount they had most of the Summer. Also look to see if someone you know, a firend knows or your relatives know, that works for Ford. They can get you a discount price, plus the rebates. Maybe someone you plow for might work for Ford. You have a little time to look.


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*Well*

Well here is some advice for you. When you go to look at these trucks, you need to go to the commercial truck department at your local ford dealer.Stop wasting your time , with Joe slock truck guy. He could care less about your business.

Start taking to a fleet sales man instead. You find them to be more accommodating to your needs or your wants in a new truck. They are more inclined to ask about your business and what your thoughts are for growth...................

Heck you have no idea on how much your business may grow over the next ten years and it mite just be to your advantage to have a BPN commercial truck salesman as a friend.

Like the post above said . He has bought several trucks and a new mustang form one guy. Wounder if he mad it a fleet purchase...?????????????????

There are plenty of good dealer ship's out there . You need a good fleet sales man.....:yow!:


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Crap, merde, stinky stuff on the bottom of your shoe. This is the exact truck I have been looking for for 2 months. I bought a 04 F250 5.4 reg cab long box 4x4 white last night.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's sad to think how many idiots would trade a great truck like that in for $4k! The engine and transmission is worth twice that or more. I would be all over that deal for 3 times that price. You threw in the plow it would be gone in one day. Ever think about "chipping" the computer? You may get the performance you want and it's paid for?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

MickiRig1;1187345 said:


> It's sad to think how many idiots would trade a great truck like that in for $4k! The engine and transmission is worth twice that or more. I would be all over that deal for 3 times that price. You threw in the plow it would be gone in one day. Ever think about "chipping" the computer? You may get the performance you want and it's paid for?


I thought of chipping it but i like keeping all my stuff original for the most part and stock.. The truck is paid for yes. I have been thinking on the subject alot more, after plowing with it tonight and the other blizzard we had.... its just to much of a tank... i love it. I am sure I will love a newer ford to, but for now this is my bread and butter, I will get more miles under her belt and keep an eye out on the efficiency of the new 6.7's as they get the mileage. If the engine proves itself like you guys said, I will probably then make the switch..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you would be plesantly surprised what a DP Tuner, shift kit, gauges, and an exhaust can do for that truck. Really wakes it up and you won't screw anything up if you don't run an aggressive tune all the time. Two summers ago I drove a rclb f350 for a landscaping company every day bone stock then got to drive the owners tuned truck and you wouldn't believe they were the same truck. The owners truck was a joy to drive whereas the work truck was somewhat if a dog at times.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

aperfcrcle;1187564 said:
 

> I thought of chipping it but i like keeping all my stuff original for the most part and stock.. The truck is paid for yes. I have been thinking on the subject alot more, after plowing with it tonight and the other blizzard we had.... its just to much of a tank... i love it. I am sure I will love a newer ford to, but for now this is my bread and butter, I will get more miles under her belt and keep an eye out on the efficiency of the new 6.7's as they get the mileage. If the engine proves itself like you guys said, I will probably then make the switch..


smart move. I wouldnt make a move from a known bullet proof truck to an unknown. As for power, I know you said you like to keep things stock, but I would suggest an intake, turbo back exhaust, chip and stage 1 injectors. you could bump your power by about 100hp for maybe $1500.

I love my 7.3, and wouldnt want to trade its reliability for anything right now.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

4 inch turbo back exhaust, DP tuner with 60 tow and 80 econo settings, exhaust temp and boost gauges in a pillar pod, 6637 air filter mod, and an ITP overboost annihilator will give you more power than you will ever need.
total cost for all of this will be around $1000, and you can get them all from a place like http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/merchant.mvc


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You dont want to keep it!
Sell it to me!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

aperfcrcle;1185300 said:


> I would like to go newer, i love the way the new ones look and i would like to have alittle more power. the 7.3 is great dont get me wrong, just alittle sluggish compared to the cummins and duramaxes i have driven.


Mod it and wait for the 6.7Ls to get more mileage on them.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I will add $1.00 on top of JohnnyRoyale's price and all the hookers and blow you can handle when you are ready to sell that truck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll beat your offer by throwing in a bucket of KFC.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

forbidden;1188359 said:


> I will add $1.00 on top of JohnnyRoyale's price and all the hookers and blow you can handle when you are ready to sell that truck.


hahah :laughing: ... I will let you both know when i am ready and you can battle it out..

As far as mods, I am looking into doing the intake and exhaust.. We will see what happens!


----------

